# Might as well be a new member...



## Serendipity (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey look, Serendipity is back from the dead!

Anyway, what's up with everyone here? What've I missed out on in the past however many months?

Well, I feel like I sort of owe you a reason as to why I swan dived off the face of the planet. I started out the school year working 40 hours in a week on a freelance gig, on top of 12-hour school days, and trying to balance in homework. As soon as that gig wound up, I ended up stage managing one of the three largest performances the school does in it's season and that overlapped with my Advanced Lighting II specialization show design assignment. Then came my thesis project (the same one Cdub gives a glowing review of here *snicker*) and the 2 months of production meetings & research that came with. Trying to do that, college apps, and deciding where to go to school (in some cases harder than the apps..!) some things had to go. Which meant AIM, Myspace, and unfortunately ControlBooth had to go so that way I could finish out the rest of the year's crazy coursework and still find time to sleep once in a while.

I felt like dropping in and saying hi, now I'm graduated and actually get a day time off once in a while.  What's new?


----------



## Van (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow Dip, You have been busy. Good to have you back though.


----------



## Charc (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice warm welcome, gents.

I'm back too, to a certain extent.

Although I've never left... IRC is a scary place.


----------

